# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Donne souris mâle contre bon soin

## EliseCAILLAT

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Pas de nom
*Type:* Souris
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 10 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 38 - Isère
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0614609596
*E-mail :* ecaillat@yahoo.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,

Ayant adoptée 3 souris femelles en animalerie dont 2 gestantes, je mets à l'adoption contre bon soin 5 mâles souris albinos. Un animal n'étant pas un jouet et nécessitant soin et attention, je m'assurerai de les donner à une personne responsable.Les mâles souris ne pouvant pas vivre en communauté, ils ne peuvent pas être adoptés à plusieurs sauf si vous possédez plusieurs cages.

En vous souhaitant une bonne journée, n'hésitez pas à me contacter.

CAILLAT Élise.

----------


## Lapin masqué

Bonjour ! Vous est il possible de mettre une petite photo? Bon, il est certain que rien ne ressemble plus à une souris blanche qu'une autre souris blanche... Mais ça ferait peut-être craquer les amoureux... des souris blanches  ::  ::

----------


## Monkey

Bonjour
N'hésitez pas à passer par une association pour assurer leur avenir  :Smile: 
Liste non exhaustive :
Bazar des Nacs
Adopte un rongeur 

Association Les P’tits Canailles en Isère

----------

